# 1963 LeMans 4cyl



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Came across this fairly nice 63 Lemans..........I'm in the process of negotiating a fair price for the car. Might be about $3000...... Didn't know much about these old ones...so after a little research I found this unique car/engine is really one half of the 389 I have in my GTO. They made them only for 3 years. The down side, I've been told....is that it also has a tempestorque transmission with a transaxle. The trany is part of and connected to the rear differential. Oh ya, it's a convertible too, which is nice ! The picture that is attached is suppose to be a 2 year old picture. I've been told it's been sitting outside ( hopefully with the top up) covered for two years or so.......kind of excited about the possibilities.........Does anyone have one of these or does anyone know about this car to give me more insight..........


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Always loved the 63 LeMans. You could see the start of the GTO lines in them I think. Brought this for my late wife back in the early 90's. Have sold it since, but still love the looks of them. Still have the tag from it Baby GTO..


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This one was at a car show I was at awhile back. Had to have a picture. Very nice car!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

For the price even needing the work I'd probably score it.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys...I'm kind of excited about maybe getting this car...Still waiting for more pictures and info on Reg. Will keep all of you posted as I get more.....


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh...One more comment or question that is.......I've been told that the car doesn't run because of a faulty or failed starter......If that's the case, I have a spare starter for my 66 GTO 389 car...Being the 4cly is virtually a 1/2 389 engine....I'm thinking the starters may be interchangeable...What do you guys think? When I travel 4 hours to view and possibly buy it, it would be nice to start her up.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't believe it is. I looked up the one for the `66 on the NAPA Pro link and they list one but they don't for the `63. If it was the same I would have expected them to list it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah....the pre-'65 389's had a transmission mount starter, not an engine mount unit. The 195CID 4 cyl in the '61-'63's was a torquey and powerful engine, though a bit rough. Micky Thompson souped one up to over 250HP. Neat cars, and not often seen. The transaxle had issues with the 326 powered cars, but seemed to hold up well in the 4 banger versions. Either way, it'll be a fun, economical, classy car to cruise around in.....especially at that price.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw one of those at a car show earlier this summer with the 4Cyl motor. Weird looking engine. My old man was with me and said he had one that blew up at around 50,000 miles. That being said, who knows if it was from neglect or just a bad apple. I love the idea of showing up at a cruise night or car show knowing there wont be another car like mine there. I've been to at least a dozen shows this year and have not seen another Lemans with a big block, your sure not to see another 4Cyl Tempest. Good luck with it!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Get it! One of the neater Pontiacs IMO. Put a 389 in it and get rid of the flexible driveshaft/transaxle and you'd have a real winner. Or just rock it stock and enjoy the breeze in your hair. Either way a great car. :cheers


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it available in metallic mint green paint?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*LeMansis Americanis*

A very fine looking specimen, indeed! Hope you get it!!! :cool


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys...still waiting for more pictures before buying.....will keep all informed....


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

InjunRAIV said:


> Is it available in metallic mint green paint?


:lol: Always enjoy that movie!!!!!!!!!!..


----------

